# Leather strap that's soft leather?



## Reamer (Oct 15, 2018)

I have a couple watches I'd like longer straps for and I thought I'd try and find a more malleable leather in the process, if that's the right word for it.

I typically find leather straps I've had so far, whether that's smooth grain or alligator, to be a bit too firm.

Any advice appreciated.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I got a couple from steveo straps,went for the soft leather that didn't need breaking in.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

This is very soft, and comfortable.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/122415-new-leather/&do=embed

Steve.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Reamer

https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-genuine-leather-watch-strap-vintage-x-brushed-buckle-20mm-22mm.php


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

I have just bought one of these and then gone back and got some more they are smooth leather but wonderfully soft and xtra long

e bay item number 390636636309

i was very impressed with these and bought them in black and brown


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Chris 810 said:


> e bay item number 390636636309﻿


 Thanks for the recommendation. Just bought one standard length.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Hirsch Sobek is very pliable with a super soft lining and no stitiching hence the name sobek.

*Sobek* (also called Sebek, Sochet, Sobk, and Sobki), in Greek, Suchos (Σοῦχος) and from Latin Suchus, was an ancient Egyptian deity with a complex and fluid nature. He is associated with the Nile crocodile or the West African crocodile and is represented either in its form or as a human with a crocodile head.


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

spinynorman said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Just bought one﻿ standard length.


 You wont be dissapointed the other straps i have come across like them are birkinstock but they are impossible to find in extra long


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Try any "Horween" leather, gorgeous and soft.


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Try any "Horween" leather, gorgeous and soft.


 Ill have a look at that however I am of the opinion that a strap over £12.00 is overpriced !


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Chris 810 said:


> Ill have a look at that however I am of the opinion that a strap over £12.00 is overpriced !


 bit of baling twine?


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Only if it matches my outfit


----------

